
More Than 80% of All Net Neutrality Comments Were Sent by Bots - doener
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43a5kg/80-percent-net-neutrality-comments-bots-astroturfing
======
xtiansimon
I couldn’t ldnt log in to leave a comment, so I’ll take one just so long as
it’s in favor of no fast lanes, free and open net.

